
Survey thousands of SF Bay Area techies found 2 of 3 would leave if could WFH - garraeth
https://www.businessinsider.com/two-thirds-tech-workers-leaving-sf-bay-area-wfh-blind-2020-5
======
MaximumMadness
I'm skeptical of the results here - given that the data is pulled from Blind,
an app that has an inherent negative spin and is primarily populated by
dissatisfied consumers. Detractors are louder than advocates.

------
garraeth
[https://outline.com/uEn3b9](https://outline.com/uEn3b9)

